# Enrico Terni (1879-1960): Humoreske for violin and piano (1949)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

*Enrico Terni*, Italian composer and born in Alexandria (Egypt), is today only known for being the husband of the more famous Italian writer Fausta Cialente. But Enrico Terni was an important figure in the cultural life in Alexandria between 1920 and 1950. I recently found an autograph manuscript of a *"Humoreske for violin and piano"* by him which dates from 1949. You can find the score for free download on my website:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/s-z/terni-enrico/*

Here is a longer biography:

Enrico Terni was born 1879 in Alexandria (Egypt) to a wealthy Jewish family of Italian origin. He studied music in Florence and returned to Egypt after his studies to work as a composer and musicologist. Enrico Terni became an important part of the cultural life in Alexandria. He organised concerts and met many British and Italian artists who emigrated to Egypt at that time. So Enrico Terni became a close friend of British writer E.M. Forster, who wrote the short story "A Musician in Egypt" about him. Enrico Terni also met the famous Italian writer Fausta Cialente and they married in 1921. In 1935 Enrico Terni was one of the founding members of the "L'Atelier d'Alexandrie", a society to support musicians, painters, writers and other artists. He also wrote articles on music and reviews for several newspapers and journals in Egypt. Enrico Terni died on 1 May 1960.


----------

